# se changer un peu les idées



## whiffet

Salut encore.

Je viens de trouver cette phrase, et je ne peux pas résoudre la signification de l'expression dernière.

"Si c'est le cas, ça serait sympa de passer d'abord chez Monique pour qu'elle puisse se changer *un peu les idées*."

"If this happens, it'd be nice to go by Monique's place first so that she can change [??]."

(Se changer -- est-ce que ce verbe suggère toujours les vêtements?)

Je ne la comprends pas...qu'est-ce que ça veut dire?

Et merci vraiment...comme l'habitude.

EDIT: Le tître du fils est erroné...je l'ai mal épelé. Je m'exuse!


----------



## charlie2

I think it does not involve change of clothes.
_changer les idées_ = take one's mind off things
Does it fit your context? That Monique is not very happy and her friends want to go there and be with her...


----------



## whiffet

charlie2 said:


> I think it does not involve change of clothes.
> _changer les idées_ = take one's mind off things
> Does it fit your context? That Monique is not very happy and her friends want to go there and be with her...



Ah, peut-être. Hmm...

"Peu" m'a laisse perplexe...encore.

Est-ce que c'est _*se* changer les idées_ or sans _se_? Je ne peux pas le trouver dans ma dictionnaire.

Alors..._[se] changer un peu les idées_ signifie en anglais "to slightly change one's mind"?

Le contexte: Il est possible que Monique soit malade. On ne sait pas. Ta sœur Sylvie accompagnerait ses amis à moins que Monique ne soit malade. Donc, "si c'est le cas..."


----------



## charlie2

> Alors..._[se] changer un peu les idées_ signifie en anglais "to slightly change one's mind"?


It is not change of mind (as in change of opinion/idea about something), it is _taking your mind off_ whatever that's bothering you and your illness (in your context).
"un peu" does mean slightly here.


----------



## whiffet

Oh bingo!

Vous êtes un gentilhomme et un érudit!

(Je ne suis pas sûr que cela peux justement été traduit, mais c'est un adage americain.)

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## whiffet

...cela *peut*...

je m'exuse.


----------



## Gutenberg

whiffet said:


> Salut encore.
> 
> Je viens de trouver cette phrase, et je ne peux pas résoudre la signification de l'expression dernière.
> 
> "Si c'est le cas, ça serait sympa de passer d'abord chez Monique pour qu'elle puisse se changer *un peu les idées*."
> 
> "If this happens, it'd be nice to go by Monique's place first so that she can change [??]."
> 
> (Se changer -- est-ce que ce verbe suggère toujours les vêtements?)
> 
> Je ne la comprends pas...qu'est-ce que ça veut dire?
> 
> Et merci vraiment...comme l'habitude.
> 
> EDIT: Le tître du fils est erroné...je l'ai mal épelé. Je m'exuse!



Did you add the bold? 

"Pour qu'elle puisse se changer" (without any word after "se changer") would always mean "so that she can change clothes" in French.

Yes, ''se changer" always mean "se changer de vêtements." (To put on other clothes.)


----------



## whiffet

Gutenberg said:


> Did you add the bold?
> 
> "Pour qu'elle puisse se changer" (without any word after "se changer") would always mean "so that she can change clothes" in French.
> 
> Yes, ''se changer" always mean "se changer de vêtements." (To put on other clothes.)



Non, je n'ai pas ajouté de texte gras; c'était uniquement mon intention attirer l'attention sur ça.


Mais avec "un peu les idées"...ça veut encore dire ce que charlie2 a écrit, n'est-ce pas?

Pourquoi est-ce que ce n'est pas _se changer *des* vêtements_?

Moi, je pensais que ça doit être _de_, mais c'est un des régles que je n'ai jamais appris. Il y a beaucoup de régles que je n'ai jamais appris...lol.


----------



## Aoyama

> _se changer les idées_ = take one's mind off things


A simpler way to put things :"pour qu'elle puisse se changer *un peu les idées*" = for her to have some fun (to help her forget her troubles).


----------



## Gutenberg

whiffet said:


> Non, je n'ai pas ajouté de texte gras; c'était uniquement mon intention attirer l'attention sur ça.
> 
> 
> Mais avec "un peu les idées"...ça veut encore dire ce que charlie2 a écrit, n'est-ce pas?
> 
> Pourquoi est-ce que ce n'est pas _se changer *des* vêtements_?
> 
> Moi, je pensais que ça doit être _de_, mais c'est un des régles que je n'ai jamais appris. Il y a beaucoup de régles que je n'ai jamais appris...lol.



En français, quand on dit "Je dois aller me changer", cela signifie je dois aller changer de vêtements. That the way it is. It is implied in the expression that if ''vous voulez aller vous changer", you put on different clothes.


----------



## charlie2

I hesitated to put "se changer ..." because I seemed to have read "cela me changera des idées".
If my recollection is accurate, what will be the verb there? "se changer" still?
Edit: sorry, I meant to type "les".


----------



## Aoyama

> "cela me changera des idées".


Rather : cela me changera LES idées (fixed clause,no complement), as a given expression. Cela me changera des idées noires que j'ai à cause de mes mauvais résultats ...


----------



## whiffet

Gutenberg said:


> En français, quand on dit "Je dois aller me changer", cela signifie je dois aller changer de vêtements. That the way it is. It is implied in the expression that if ''vous voulez aller vous changer", you put on different clothes.



Oui, mais quand on ajoute quelque chose après le verbe...en ce cas, c'est presque comme si on se change les idées en tant que vêtements, oui? 

(Ses amis étaient tellement sympathiques!)  

Dit au hasard....


----------



## whiffet

Aoyama said:


> Cela me changera des idées noires que j'ai à cause de mes mauvais résultats ...



Je ne suis pas sûr que je comprenne ça...(Rappelez-vous, s'il te plaît, je suis juste étudiant intérmediare!)

It'll make my ideas black [que?] I've [?] due to my bad outcomes.

Je m'exuse...Est-ce que vous traduiriez ça?


----------



## charlie2

Aoyama said:


> Rather : cela me changera LES idées (fixed clause,no complement), as a given expression. Cela me changera des idées noires que j'ai à cause de mes mauvais résultats ...


It was a typo. Sorry about that. 
Can we say "Cela lui changera les idées" or "cela se changer les idées" or... for "this will take his mind off something"? What is the verb there?


----------



## Gez

whiffet said:


> EDIT: Le tître du fils est erroné...je l'ai mal épelé. Je m'exuse!



Titre doesn't have a circonflexe (it's not tistle in English... with the exception of hôtel that's not hostel in English, it's a good rule of thumb), and excuse has a c.


----------



## whiffet

Lol...!  

Merci bien sûr! (Est-ce que c'est tout?  )


----------



## whiffet

charlie2 said:


> It was a typo. Sorry about that.
> Can we say "Cela lui changera les idées" or "cela se changer les idées" or... for "this will take his mind off something"? What is the verb there?



Malheureusement, c'est encore prêt à discuter, n'est-ce pas? Je ne pensais que cette phrase serait tellement discuté.


----------



## Aoyama

Cela me changera des idées noires que j'ai à cause de mes mauvais résultats ...
That will take my mind off the sad/bad/black thoughts I have because of my bad results ... (at my examinations ...).


----------



## whiffet

Oh of course...parfois, je peux être très épais.

Merci vraiment! ::je fais une révérance::

[en anglais pour deux secondes:
(You guys are all so nice. Customarily, I am afraid of asking French questions since the people I know around school, &c. are not too helpful and can be rather truculent (to say the least). But you guys are all supremely affable and don't find it necessary to condescend. This forum is the best!)]


----------



## whiffet

Donc, on pourrait dire:

1) L'alcool me change les idées.

_Alcohol takes my mind off *everything*._ (traduction provisoire!)

2) Quelle musique joyeux me change des idées de la mort (ou est-ce que cela devrait être: idées au sujet de la mort [?]).

_Such joyful music makes me forget about death._


Si ce sont d'accord, est-ce que quelqu'un me donne un "au poil!" ? 

(et dit-moi quelle expression [de la/au sujet de] [pour ?] utiliser ?)


----------



## Aoyama

> parfois, je peux être très épais


Thank you for all the compliments ...We'll use them, somehow ...
Now, _épais_ wouldn't work here (thick minded ...), french would rather
use : _obtus_ , je suis un peu obtus (obtuse for feminine, but rare) ...


----------



## whiffet

Aoyama said:


> Thank you for all the compliments ...We'll use them, somehow ...
> Now, _épais_ wouldn't work here (thick minded ...), french would rather
> use : _obtus_ , je suis un peu obtus (obtuse for feminine, but rare) ...



Ravissant! Merci!


----------



## Gez

whiffet said:


> 2) Quelle musique joyeux me change des idées de la mort (ou est-ce que cela devrait être: idées au sujet de la mort [?]).


This sentence is completely meaningless. In English, it would be "what music joyous changes my mind of death."



whiffet said:


> _Such joyful music makes me forget about death._


Oh, that. Sorry, you can't use "changer les idées" with another complement.
_Une musique si joyeuse me change les idées._
_Une musique joyeuse comme celle-ci me change les idées._
_Une telle musique joyeuse me change les idées._ (Kinda archaic, that one. Avoid nowadays and prefer the previous, even if the previous is less syntaxically elegant.)
To show that you were thinking about death and that it's the subject your mind is taken off from, you'd have to either not use the "changer les idées" idiom, or to add another sentence.
_J'ai des idées noires en ce moment, une musique si joyeuse me les change.
_



whiffet said:


> Si ce sont d'accord, est-ce que quelqu'un me donne un "au poil!" ?


English uses "OK" for agreement and a lot of other things, but it has no such versatile equivalent in French. In fact, that's even why we've borrowed it.
_Si c'est correct..._ 



whiffet said:


> (et dit-moi quelle expression [de la/au sujet de] [pour ?] utiliser ?)


Well, none. You can't use "changer les idées" with another complement, it's a self-contained idiom. You could try to use "sortir" instead of "changer" if you absolutely want. "_Ce film te sortira l'esprit [rather than les idées] de tes pensées macabres !_" That could be alright.

The thing is, English uses "change from" while French uses "changer" without saying what it was at first. See the rewriting needed for the following translations:
"His company changed from a small-scale family business into a nation-wide corporation." -> _Sa petite entreprise familiale est devenue une grande compagnie oeuvrant à l'échelle nationale. -> His small family company became a large company working on a national scale.
_"The curse of lycanthropy changed him from a good man to a bloodthirsty monster"_ -> La malédiction de la lycanthropie a transformé ce brave homme en monstre sanguinaire. -> The curse of lycanthropy transformed this good man into a bloodthirsty monster._
Notice how "from" isn't translated, so that when it's retranslated it's lost.


----------



## charlie2

charlie2 said:
			
		

> ...
> Can we say "Cela lui changera les idées" or "cela se changer les idées" or... for "this will take *his* mind off something"?


Any advice, please ?


----------



## Zhorg

"Cela lui changera les idées..." > yep !!!


----------



## Aoyama

*Cela lui changera les idées* is perfectly OK.
*Cela se changer les idées* is not.
The expression can be declinated as :
cela me/te/lui/nous/vous/leur changera les idées.


----------



## charlie2

Thank you very much. You are worth waiting for.


----------



## whiffet

Maybe I still don't get it. You say you can't use "se changer des idées" with another compliment, but Aoyama wrote: "Cela me changera *des* idées *noires* que j'ai à cause de mes mauvais résultats..."

Is this not another compliment? In my [bad] example, I used *des* not *les*, thinking I knew what I was doing. Are you saying that Aoyama's sentence is not correct?


----------



## Gez

whiffet said:


> Maybe I still don't get it. You say you can't use "se changer des idées" with another compliment, but Aoyama wrote: "Cela me changera *des* idées *noires* que j'ai à cause de mes mauvais résultats..."
> 
> Is this not another compliment? In my [bad] example, I used *des* not *les*, thinking I knew what I was doing. Are you saying that Aoyama's sentence is not correct?



Aoyama's sentence is correct... But it's not actually using the "changer les idées" idioms, it just looks similar! One could as well say "ça me changera des nouilles" (because this time, it's vegetables that are cooked). Don't confuse "Changer de/du/de la/des qqch" with "changer les idées"!

As you noticed, the sentence uses "des" rather than "les".

You'd translate it as "it will be a change from the dark mood I'm in", while "ça me changera les idées" would be something like "it will refresh my mind"...


----------



## whiffet

Gez said:


> Aoyama's sentence is correct... But it's not actually using the "changer les idées" idioms, it just looks similar! One could as well say "ça me changera des nouilles" (because this time, it's vegetables that are cooked). Don't confuse "Changer de/du/de la/des qqch" with "changer les idées"!
> 
> As you noticed, the sentence uses "des" rather than "les".
> 
> You'd translate it as "it will be a change from the dark mood I'm in", while "ça me changera les idées" would be something like "it will refresh my mind"...



Great Scott, je pense me le faire!

Donc!:
La phrase originale: "Si c'est le cas, ça serait sympa de passer d'abord chez Monique pour qu'elle puisse *se changer un peu les idées*."

_If that's the case, it'd be nice to stop by Monique's place first to see if she can *get her going*._ (via le changement du espirit)

Mais, on pourrait aussi dire:

"Ça serait sympa de passer d'abord chez Monique pour que nous puissions *lui changer un peu des idées (ou pensées) malades*."

_It'd be nice to stop by Monique's place first to see if we can *get her mind off her sickness*._ (ses pensées qui sont tristes...)

[Et votre phrase: ça me changera des nouilles: "I changed my mind from noodles [to veggies]. (c'est correct?)]


Je suis très desolé que ce fils a été tellement prorogé. Je suis sûr que cela doit vous sembler si facile...merci pour votre aide, pour toujours.


----------



## Gez

whiffet said:


> "Ça serait sympa de passer d'abord chez Monique pour que nous puissions *la changer un peu de ses pensées macabres*."



(Avoid "malade" here. I'm not 100% happy with "macabre" but "malade" is more "sick" than "sad" -- including "sick" as in "insane" or "pervert"...)


----------



## whiffet

Gez said:


> (Avoid "malade" here. I'm not 100% happy with "macabre" but "malade" is more "sick" than "sad" -- including "sick" as in "insane" or "pervert"...)



Ah, donc quand on utilise _changer de..._, on ne peut pas l'utiliser en tant que un verbe réflexif (avec _se_) ...car ça serait un idiome mêlé d'un autre?

Alors, si on veut utiliser "lui," il faudrait qu'on termine l'expression après le nom, oui? (en ce cas, "pensées")

J'espère que j'ai raison cette fois.


----------

